# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaap apneu en onvrijwillige spiertrekkingen in benen

## Menno5

Hallo

Bij deze wil ik het eea delen zodat anderen misschien er ook wat aan hebben.
Sinds een lange tijd ben ik overdags zeer tot uitermate vermoeid. Ben denk ik al anderhalf jaar geen enkele dag uitgerust wakker geworden. Ik val overdags niet in slaap maar ben wel elke dag aan het eind van mijn latijn (en dat is nog zwak uitgedrukt). Ook allerlei bijkomende klachten erbij: van duizeligheid/draaierig tot plotse kortademigheid. Ik heb allerlei onderzoeken ondergaan, van testen op bloedarmoede tot psychologisch. Elke keer geen problemen.
Totdat ik 3 weken terug een slaap onderzoek heb laten doen (polysomnografie).
Ik heb daar net vandaag de resultaten van binnen en het blijkt nu dat ik zowel slaap apneu heb alswel onvrijwillige spiertrekkingen in mijn benen als ik slaap. Als ik wakker ben heb ik dat niet, alleen in de slaap. En deze bewegingen hoeven ook niet zichtbaar te zijn in de zin van dat een evt partner dat kan zien.
En van de apneu merk ik zelf helemaal niks: ik schrik niet wakker ofzo, niet ademhappend of wat dan ook. Ik wordt gewoon wakker zonder een enkele aanleiding, zo lijkt het althans voor mij als ik bewust wakker wordt.
Uit de polysomnografie bleek dat ik wel in REM-slaap kom maar dat mijn diepe slaap daarna veel en veel te kort is door deze problemen. Tijdens dit onderzoek ben ik ongeveer 20 keer "wakker" geweest waarvan ik me 4 keer kan herinneren.
Gelukkig is aan alle 2 de dingen wat te doen: ze wilden als eerste wat doen aan de benen door spierverslappers voor te schrijven. Helaas kan dit echter niet omdat dit juist de apneu erger maakt. Dus als eerste nu naar de KNO arts om te kijken of er een oorzaak voor de apneu gevonden kan worden.
Wellicht dat bovenstaande anderen kan helpen met bovenstaande klachten. Zeker voor de vrijgezellen onder ons (zoals ik) die geen partner hebben die dingen opvallen: ik heb de 2 bovenstaande aandoeningen zelf dus helemaal nooit in de gaten gehad.

Menno

----------


## sietske763

hallo menno
spierverslappers voor restless legs is eigenlijk al uit de tijd,
vroeger gaven ze er Rivotril voor, dit is een benzo. een spierverslapper/slaapmiddel
tegenwoordig krijgt 95% sifrol, dit schijnt heel
erg goed te helpen.
toevallig trouwens.....ik ben door t slaaponderzoek uitslag vanmiddag bij de longarts geweest,
ik had een te laag O2 gehalte tijdens mn slaap

----------


## johan26

Menno, hartelijk dank dat je dit deelt.
Ik zit namelijk met dezelfde klachten. DAar waar ik 's nachts wel de spierspanning voel, ik draai ontzettend veel en ik word ook vaak wakker. Al vele onderzoeken gehad, alles is goed. Wel zijn de waarden van de schildklier in de war, hier kan spierpijn vanuit komen.

Waar heb je het slaap onderzoek laten doen?

----------


## Menno5

> Menno, hartelijk dank dat je dit deelt.
> Ik zit namelijk met dezelfde klachten. DAar waar ik 's nachts wel de spierspanning voel, ik draai ontzettend veel en ik word ook vaak wakker. Al vele onderzoeken gehad, alles is goed. Wel zijn de waarden van de schildklier in de war, hier kan spierpijn vanuit komen.
> 
> Waar heb je het slaap onderzoek laten doen?


Hallo Johan

Ik heb met een verwijsbrief van m'n huisarts laten doen in het slaapcentrum in het Kennemer Gasthuis (Noord) te Haarlem. Een afspraak daar gemaakt, mede via http://www.slaapstoornissen.nl. Daar staan nog een paar andere slaap centra ook. Uiteraard zit er een wachttijd op maar viel opzich mee: tussen de intake en het slaaponderzoek zat net geen 4 weken.
Succes ermee en als je nog vragen hebt hoor ik het wel (alhoewel ik uiteraard alleen uit eigen ervaring kan delen  :Smile:  ).

Menno

----------


## Menno5

> hallo menno
> spierverslappers voor restless legs is eigenlijk al uit de tijd,
> vroeger gaven ze er Rivotril voor, dit is een benzo. een spierverslapper/slaapmiddel
> tegenwoordig krijgt 95% sifrol, dit schijnt heel erg goed te helpen.
> toevallig trouwens.....ik ben door t slaaponderzoek uitslag vanmiddag bij de longarts geweest,
> ik had een te laag O2 gehalte tijdens mn slaap


Hallo Sietske

Misschien bedoelde de arts in het ziekenhuis dat ook. Ze zijn geen merknaam ofzo. Enige wat ze noemde is dat medicijn de apneu zou kunnen verergeren dus vandaar dat eerst naar de oorzaak van de apneu gekeken gaat worden.
Maar wat kunnen ze voor jou doen als er een te laag O2 in het bloed is?

----------


## sietske763

nog geen idee,
moet eerst 3 onderzoeken laten doen door longarts,
ik heb wel een vaag vermoeden.....ze geven voor s,nachts wel O2 maskers....daar moet ik dus echt niet aan denken.

als ik jou was zou ik toch eens vragen aan wat voor middel ze denken....rivotril is wel slecht bij slaap apneus, maar sifrol niet.

----------


## sietske763

> Menno, hartelijk dank dat je dit deelt.
> Ik zit namelijk met dezelfde klachten. DAar waar ik 's nachts wel de spierspanning voel, ik draai ontzettend veel en ik word ook vaak wakker. Al vele onderzoeken gehad, alles is goed. Wel zijn de waarden van de schildklier in de war, hier kan spierpijn vanuit komen.
> 
> Waar heb je het slaap onderzoek laten doen?


er zjn veel slaapcentra in NL,
slaapcentrum SEIN is een hele goeie....zit in meerdere steden.

----------


## Menno5

> nog geen idee,
> moet eerst 3 onderzoeken laten doen door longarts,
> ik heb wel een vaag vermoeden.....ze geven voor s,nachts wel O2 maskers....daar moet ik dus echt niet aan denken.
> 
> als ik jou was zou ik toch eens vragen aan wat voor middel ze denken....rivotril is wel slecht bij slaap apneus, maar sifrol niet.


Nou, voor mij een no-brainer als ik zou moeten kiezen voor een masker en goed slapen of geen masker en slecht slapen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maar ik zal het eens vragen. Ben benieuwd of het ook voor mij zou werken aangezien ik aan geen enkele voorwaarde voor RLS voldoe als ik op http://www.stichting-restless-legs.o...5/Default.aspx kijk. Wat bij mij enkel aanwezig is, periodic limb movement disorder (PLMD) wat dus enkel en alleen in de slaap is (ook info van bovenstaande site).

----------


## sietske763

tuurlijk liever lekker slapen met O2 masker, dan slecht zonder.
miss. kan het ook wel met 02 tankje en brilletje....dan kan je s,nachts wat meer bewegen.

----------


## freewillie

hallo hier even een berichtje van mij ik heb ook slaap apneu maar een masker ging niet bij mij werd ik gek van krijg nu een beugel

----------


## miekebaras

Menno,

als je 't kan troosten, ik draag sedert maart dit jaar elke nacht zo'n maskertje en kan niet meer zonder. Toegegeven, het is wel een paar weken flink balen om er aan te wennen. Maar de kwaliteit van mijn slaap en zuurstofopname zijn flink gebeterd!

Mieke

----------

